# neat canoe



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice.  The Wonder Woman Canoe is cool also.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

thats so cool...whered u find that


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I clicked on this thinking it said "meat canoe"...but it was much better!!!


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *specslayer (1/18/2008)*thats so cool...whered u find that


http://www.directboats.com/20moclca.html

i was looking online for canoe prices. Found that. Its about $1,300


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

A few years ago at the Emerald Coast Boat Show some guy was selling glass bottom Kayaks.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, you could see the sharks while taking your baits out, and drop it in thier mouth.


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

> *surfstryker (1/19/2008)*Wow, you could see the sharks while taking your baits out, and drop it in thier mouth.


Or they can see you better:doh


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

Does she come with the canoe?


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

check out the pontoon kayak at direct boats looks pretty cool.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Ocean Kayak makes a yak with a glass panel - called the Peekaboo. Probably have them at PK&S in Pensacola. One seat for an adult and small rear facing seat in the front for a child. Cool idea.Photo attached.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

> *surfstryker (1/19/2008)*Wow, you could see the sharks while taking your baits out, and drop it in thier mouth.


larry.....i think that i would rather not have that view! im nervous enough yaking baits out at night when you cant see anything at all.:toast


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

The idea is cool but the actual canoe itself looks terrible. Look at the shape. It has got to be very inefficient. I bet it's very stable with its bathtub like shape but seriously, whoever designed that did not consider hydrodynamics at all. I'll stick to my traditional canoes and kayaks. The designs get more ridiculous every minute. 



If you want to see something cool check these out. 

http://yostwerks.com/

I'm currently working on one. However these are more traditional greenland designs that would be difficult to fish from but for just paddling around and exploring thy would be awesome.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

well despite all the technical hyzidricoldynamics.......there is a chic in a bikini sitting in a glass bottom kayak, im not really focusing on the shape of the vessel right now.......oke


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (1/18/2008)*I clicked on this thinking it said "meat canoe"...but it was much better!!!


Meat Canoe? :doh


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a nice hooker!


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

Saw in the 2008 West Marine catalog that they sell the Peekaboo by Ocean Kayak as well. Just ordered my 15 Ocean Kayak Trident from them!!!!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Pensacola Kayak & Sail is the local dealer for Ocean Kayak - as well asWilderness Systems, Heritage, Native Watercraft and several other brands. They are having a Demo Day on Sat., March 15th at their store in Pensacola - you can test drive any model they sell. I like to support them since they are active sponsors for kayak fishing here in this area. Nothing aginst other marine stores, but PK&S can probably beat theirprice,have a much better selection of models and they are knowledgeable.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Makes ya want to learn to scuba dive doesn't it?


----------

